# luddismo



## klaufunky1

h*H*ola a todos!
quiero hacer una consulta sobre una palabra de origen legal, se trata de la figura de un delito tipificado (delito o falta)
la palabra en cuestión es ''luddismo'' y está en el contexto de un artículo de Umberto Eco sobre el boicot.
Eco propone en su artículo comprar determinado producto en lugar de tal otro y dice....
'Qualcuno a cui ho parlato  di questa idea mi ha detto: "Ti accuseranno di *luddismo*, di minare il  mercato, di danneggiare aziende."
...a*A*lguien me podría decir cual es la figura legal correspondiente en castellano?

Desde ya mucha gracias!
[/FONT]


----------



## chlapec

Aquí tienes la respuesta:

Ludismo

Y del _Garzanti_:
*luddismo   *...(_estens_.) ogni tendenza sindacale contraria all'introduzione di processi di lavorazione automatici.


----------



## kreiner

El luddismo, literalmente, es una especie de sabotaje que consiste en destruir las máquinas, consideradas responsables de la desocupación obrera. No sé si existe un término parecido en español. A falta de otra palabra, yo dejaría "sabotaje".


EDITO:
Por la respuesta de chlapec veo que la palabra ludismo se usa en español, aunque el DRAE no la recoja.


----------



## klaufunky1

Gracias a los dos!!
yo la máxima traducción que había encontrado era justamente referida al movimiento de destrucciòn de las máquinas, pero no sabía cual podría llegar a ser exactamente la palabra ''legal'' en español....
Me quedo con *sabotaje* que va perfecto en el contexto, pues tampoco se trata de un texto estrictamente legal, sino que hace referencia a tal figura legal....
No la conocía como palabra española también...., pero me parece más clara sabotaje.
Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## chlapec

No soy amigo de insistir, pero a mi me parece que la palabra perfecta para traducir luddismo es ludismo, y para sabotaggio, sabotaje. Y no digo más.


----------



## klaufunky1

*S*si, tienes razó chlapec..., si la palabra está en español, sería correcto ponerla tal como está....
pero como no se trata de un texto legal, sino de un artículo aparecido en un periódico para información masiva, digamos, me parece que sabotage encaja perfecto y llega a más gente que la propia y correcta palabra ''ludismo'', que requiere un cierto conocimiento legal para entenderla....
así que agradezco tu sugerencia, pero utilizaré sabotaje esta vez.
Muchas gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## Geviert

Chlapec tiene razón. Por lo demás, _ludismo_ (en español o italiano) es _in primis_ un término histórico, no legal. Sabotaje no lo denota, solo lo connota: el ludismo es un tipo específico de sabotaje. Informar masivamente está bien, pero sin desinformar. Basta una nota entre paréntesis si el lector del periódico en cuestión es demasiado laxo.


----------



## klaufunky1

*G*racias Geviert por la respuesta!
*N*o creo que lo que haya hecho haya sido de 'informar masivamente' sin ser preciso, en el contexto que necesitaba la palabra, sabotaje me ha venido perfecto y no he destruído para nada el sentido del texto original.
He utilizado 'sabotaje' y lo que quería expresar ha quedado que ni pintado!
Gracias por tu respuesta e interés!
Un saludo, Klau


----------



## chlapec

klaufunky1 said:


> en el contexto que necesitaba la palabra, sabotaje me ha venido perfecto y no he destruído para nada el sentido del texto original.



Klau, podías ser tan amable de describirnos ese contexto en el que necesitabas la palabra. Nos lo debes.


----------



## klaufunky1

*L*o puse en el primer post:
*S*e trataba de un artículo aparecido en La Repubblica de Umberto Eco, sobre ''La huelga de consumidores de la pasta Cunegonda''
....donde Eco propone una acción para llevar a cabo para oponerse al monopolio televisivo de Mediaset. Él propone su plan de acción (x) y luego dice, haciendo un comentario él mismo:
'Qualcuno a cui ho parlato  di questa idea mi ha detto: "Ti accuseranno di *luddismo*, di minare il  mercato, di danneggiare aziende."
....y continúa el artículo....
que si lo queréis leer, por cierto que os lo recomiendo y como siempre, es un placer leer cualquier texto de Eco que escribe con una precisión y exquisitez que llega a la inteligencia sin caer en la pedantería...
aquí os dejo el enlace:
http://www.repubblica.it/online/politica/econsumo/econsumo/econsumo.html
Un saludo !


----------



## chlapec

Pues bien. Sólo puedo deducir que estás traduciendo el artículo, es decir, que el contexto en el que necesitas la palabra es un contexto de traducción. El motivo por el cual consideras que la traducción no tiene que ser fidedigna, sino solo interpretativa, lo desconozco. Mi opinión es que una traducción fidedigna sólo admite ludismo como traducción de luddismo, porque eso es lo que ha dicho el brillante Eco. Te aconsejo la lectura de su excelente libro sobre traducción "Dire quasi la stessa cosa" ("Decir casi lo mismo"). Él, traductor renombrado, se habría traducido a sí mismo empleando ludismo, no tengo la menor duda.


----------



## klaufunky1

He leído ese libro de Eco, y la mayoría de su obra semiótica.
Yo particularmente considero que las traducciones literales encajan perfectamente en contextos científicos o técnicos , donde no es lo mismo decir ''a'' que ''á'' o ''à'', pero por lo general preferisco las traducciones interpretativas, pues denotan la 'interpretación' justamente del traductor.. que para haber interpretación ha de haber antes comprensión y asimilación.....
a veces las traducciones literales me parecen muy frías, hasta llegar a ser incomprensibles en gran parte de los casos.
La traducción del artículo que he hecho era simplemente para pasárselo a unos amigos y quería ser claro -más que preciso- en la exposición


----------



## chlapec

klaufunky1 said:


> Yo particularmente considero que las traducciones literales



Yo creo que no debemos confundir traducción literal con traducción fidedigna, aunque coincidan en muchas ocasiones.



klaufunky1 said:


> La traducción del artículo que he hecho *era simplemente para pasárselo a unos amigos *y quería ser claro -más que preciso- en la exposición



*Esa es la respuesta *a mi pregunta del post 9. ¿Te das cuenta?

Un saludo muy cordial, Klau, quizás en otra ocasión tengamos oportunidad de charlar sobre traducción.


----------



## klaufunky1

Otro saludo para ti y reitero mi agradecimiento e interés a todos vosotros!


----------



## Geviert

Una pregunta todavía. ¿Cuál es el mencionado contexto legal del término ludismo en el citado artículo de Eco? no veo la más mínima relación con tal supuesto. más bien Eco lo usa  (irónicamente) en su correcto sentido.


----------



## Massimo_m

chlapec said:


> No soy amigo de insistir, pero a mi me parece que la palabra perfecta para traducir luddismo es ludismo, y para sabotaggio, sabotaje. Y no digo más.




Anche  secondo me ha perfettamente ragione Chlapec, e "ludismo" è la  traduzione  corretta di luddismo. In italiano, né nella terminologia giuridica penale  né in altri campi del diritto esiste il termine tecnico-giuridico  "luddismo". Il problema delle eventuali sfumature  legali della parola, quindi, non esiste, perché il testo di partenza non  usa il linguaggio legale.

Sabotaggio - come bene ha detto  Chlapec - significa "sabotaje"; il luddismo è una specie ben determinata  del genere sabotaggio. Usare "sabotaje", in definitiva, secondo me non riporta  completamente il senso dell'originale.
Detto questo, naturalmente, se preferisci sabotaje si può senz'altro usare, y no digo más (neppure io)  .


----------



## Geviert

Massimo_m said:


> Anche  secondo me ha perfettamente ragione Chlapec, e "ludismo" è la  traduzione  corretta di luddismo. In italiano, nella terminologia giuridica penale  né in altri campi del diritto esiste il termine tecnico-giuridico  "luddismo". Il problema delle eventuali sfumature  legali della parola, quindi, non esiste, perché il testo di partenza non  usa il linguaggio legale.
> 
> Sabotaggio - come bene ha detto  Chlapec - significa "sabotaje"; il luddismo è una specie ben determinata  del genere sabotaggio. Usare "sabotaje", in definitiva, secondo me non riporta  completamente il senso dell'originale.
> Detto questo, naturalmente, se preferisci sabotaje si può senz'altro usare, y no digo más (neppure io)  .



Ecco, siamo in _tres_!


----------



## klaufunky1

Vi ringrazio tutti 3 !


----------



## ninux

Me uno a ustedes...
Por lo que ha dicho Chlapec:


chlapec said:


> Mi opinión es que una traducción fidedigna sólo admite ludismo como traducción de luddismo, *porque eso es lo que ha dicho el brillante Eco*.


No creo que Eco quisiese decir sabotaje...


----------



## klaufunky1

eso es lo que tu crees que Eco no quiso decir. y que quiso decir otra cosa (imagino que te inclinas por ludismo)
yo creo que Eco quiso decir algo que a mi me basta con saber que es una especie de sabotaje.
Doy por concluída miparticipaci´´on en este hilo aquí mismo y reitero nuevamente mi agradecimiento a vuestra colaboraciñon


----------

